# chipped teeth??



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

My dd (15 mos) has TWO chipped teeth on the top. Next to each other, happpening w/in a few days from each other. I noticed one (it's a center tooth--don't know the technical name) and then a few days later, the other one next to it is chipped too!!

For one, I'm really concerned that maybe her teeth aren't strong enough....She's my third and I've never had/seen this before!

Number two, it HURTS when she nurses!! Not all the time, but especially when she's comfort-nursing (which is a lot).

Another reason, is although she has her fair share of falls (she's been walking since around 12 mos and is getting more adventurous and daring), there hasn't really been a terrible fall that sticks out in my mind that might mean she would've chipped a tooth.

Any words of wisdom?? What to do, what to do!!?? I'm worried about this....

TIA mamas.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

My 2 year old has a chipped tooth too. If its hurting you I'd see if the dentist can file it.


----------



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanks, but realistically, a 15 mo old?? Getting their teeth filed?? I mean, it's definitely not worth knocking her out...but that would be true hell...holding a screaming, twisting baby. :LOL

Couldn't do it...I just hope it's not an indication that her teeth are not strong enough.


----------



## quaz (May 24, 2005)

My 15m old has a chipped tooth. Doesn't have to be from a serious fall either. We think in her case she just had her mouth open and hit the sink. We aren't sure, though. I have a chipped tooth, and it happened when I was going through the door and ran into a bottle my mom was holding.

Tammy


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have 3 ds's and all 3 have chipped their baby teeth. PP was correct the dentist can smooth them for you if they are sharp or if it is tollerable during bf natural eating will also naturally smooth the sharp edges. FYI somtimes if they have fallen hard enough to chip the tooth it can become discolored ( slightly brown/grey) so dont be alarmed if you notice something like that.
Jeana


----------



## Mama Esq. (Feb 8, 2005)

My DS chipped one of his front teeth when he was 16 months old. Breastfeeding became extremely painful (it felt like a razor going across my nipple and was leaving cuts). I found a pediatric dentist that was open on Columbus Day and had them file it down. Yes, it was awful. I had to physically hold him down, but we had no choice (he was not hurt, just scared). I would have had to stop breastfeeding and his tooth was really too sharp to leave as is. If it is impacting your ability to breastfeed (or your enjoyment), I would have it filed. Well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## kellywhalen (Oct 2, 2004)

This can also be a symptom of worse things to come- as in cavities.

I just had a friend with a 14 month old complain about this, after a visit to the dentist they realized the teeth weren't strong enough, and she will likely be prone to cavities, and had 4 already!

Definitely worth a trip to the dentist, just to check them out.

BTW, don't let the dentist tell you it has to do with nursing-it doens't. There is plenty of good info out there showing that most times kids who are otherwise helathy eaters and nursers can get cavities just because they are genetically prone. (They carry a bacteria that cause more rapid tooth decay)

HTH,


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Nitara has one that chipped before it had even completely emerged. I'm watching her teeth very carefully. She has severe reflux and lots of vomiting. I brush them regularly but the dentist said reflux is really bad on teeth. I am on the lookout for white spots because they are the first real visible sign of weak teeth.

If it hurts that bad to nurse and isn't getting better-- the filing doesn't sound fun but maybe they can gas him. I mean if you are in pain . . . that is a hard situation to be in. Hopefully they will smooth out soon.

I would just get him checked by a dentist as pp suggested, for signs of tooth decay or weakening. I have had both of my kids' teeth looked at from 12 mos. old. I just sit in the chair with them on my lap, and the dentist takes a very quick look for the obvious signs.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Weak teeth can also be related to mom's prenatal diet, and to the child's diet. Do a search of the Dental forum/ the whole Mothering site for info.


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Does your ds chew/bite on a lot of things? When my ds was a toddler he used his mouth a lot. One time he chipped a front tooth trying to bite off a piece of a toy. Maybe this is how your little guy is doing it?


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

My ds has a very sharp chipped tooth and my dh had a suggestion that may help you until you figure out what to do. Maybe right before nursing put a bit of wax on the sharp teeth. I had braces and I always used wax to cover the sharp stuff. Just a suggestion. HTH


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I hate to scare you, but my son had chipped teeth and it turned out he needed all four top front teeth pulled, because he had massive decay. Get your baby to a dentist, ASAP!


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Not to scare you, but RUN, don't walk to a dentist. The chipping is a sign of weak enamel. DS is 15 mos old, still nursing, no sugary treats. He also got his teeth brushed nightly. One tooth came in chipped, another chipped (seemingly without pain) a couple of weeks ago. I had been dragging my feet about going to the dentist. Turns out he has cavities in the back of all 4 front teeth. He will need fillings and/or caps under general anesthesia. I have been told by two different dentists that if I had waited a few more months, he would have to have root canals and definitely cap the teeth. Not what I was expecting at all. I'm just glad I got off my butt and took him!!!


----------

